# Approved by Panel - Now what??



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

OMG!!! We are so happy have just been approved by panel to adopt a child aged 1-6!!! Mega happy and never felt we would ever get here.... after many failed iui and IVFs this is like getting our BFP!
Anyway, this is where we are...... and now what?? 
Been told our s/w will contact in Aug to arrnage a meeting, been given the be my parent book, and now we think what? I dont know what to do, after all the home study, it feels odd there is nothing to do..... and more waiting, when our little one is out there waiting!!!
Also really wanna start buying, stuff ready.... but what?? Dont know what age? 
Would like to hear from anyone, just dont know what to do now? When do you start buying stuff? And what if we buy for a 1 year we might be matched for and it falls thro and then we end up with a 6 yr old..... im so confused and all freinds and family are asking when is child here?  i dont know the answer...... at least if you are pregnant you can work out a due date.  
Thanks for listening  x x x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations sadly though with such a large age span I think u r going to have to wait the wait. Did u go with scc or a va? 
I did a book on us and our journey to finding lo just for when she is older really but I wrote it for a young child if that makes sense  
Try and keep busy and hope your wait isn't too long xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, as aaa mummy has already said its too early to buy items but we started to get Los room ready. Painting a natural colour getting walldrobes and drawers. 
Etc. also getting the home and garden done as the h&s visit recommended.


I'm afraid now is a wait game too for finding your lo.   I wish you all the best


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats
we had 4mnth wait between AP and placement it can be very quick. firstly enjoy the time it goes quickly though it doesn't feel like it at the time, have a holiday enjoy being a couple.
start work on your family book, also a DVD its the first thing they see our kids were 4 and 6 when they received ours it does make a huge difference.
once matched there is so much to do so get the house straight, but the furniture for your LOs room, keep the receipts you should get a settling in grant.


it will fly by as they will want LO placed before Dec so child is settled before the hectic period of christmas.
being open to an older child ie of school age makes you deisrable as most people want babies. thats part of the reason we were matched so quickly.


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thank you! We are with a VA we really want 3-4 but were advised to to widen the age range for panel, but really we want pre school. I would still consider 2. I'm so excited just wanna start buying now! Tell me more about this settling in grant. Not heard of this before?! How much is that? 
The family book I have started, pics of me and hubby with nieces and nephews all close family and pics of our house and village playground etc..... It's a tesco photo book done online.
The DVD is something I'm not sure about really would like to see someone else's. Get an idea and also find out how?! Useless with a video camera.  X


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Ib sorry then hun can't really help as we used la and they did all linking/matching without us having to do anything.  It will soon be time to buy buy buy. How about setting up an amazon wishlist u can add and delete to your hearts content its a great way of wjndow shopping.  Xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ipswich, we are not doing a DVD, but have a tommy talking photo frame which I have started putting photos of us and the cat and house. You can also record a short message to go with each photo. I have also made a little book like you with a picture of the house, Los nursery and some family. ( my family is to big to put them all in it) lol. I have seen one DVD that a friend did, she walked around the house just talking about each room and then she put the camera on her husband and he said a few things he was going to do with the lo when they got lo home. And she did the same. It was very good.  Not sure if that's any help    good luck x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We also did tomy photo album and we had several photos printed in a4 and laminated. We did a dvd of us reading the gruffalo but fc didn't have time to show bubba this. We were told with younger ones keep it very simple and all about you and not extended family. As the introduction period is about mummy daddy and new home. We brought bubba a jelly cat croc and he was on all the ohotos and I held it when we did dvd.
A couple from our prep who bad slightly older sibling group brought a cuddly toy for each of their children and had them doing things round the house garden with mummy and daddy.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations Ipswichbabe

Now it's a waiting game for a link, we too are waiting and we've got wish lists on amazon and argos etc, getting bedroom ready etc. hard really until you know what sex and age. Good luck and take a holiday if you can x


----------

